# ATA Raid FAQ

## m.kamalov

Бодрого времени суток  :Smile: 

В обчем ситуация такого плана: есть система Gentoo 2006.1 собрана на ядре 2.6.18-gentoo-r2. Есть RAID -контроллер 

RAID bus controller: Silicon Image, Inc. SiI 3132 Serial ATA Raid II Controller . Есть 2 SATA винта. В биосе контроллера сделано зеркало с этих 1-х SATA-винтов. В винде зеркало видится как один винт (как и положено), в Gentoo эти 2 винта не видятся как зеркало (т.е. должен быть один винт, а видятся два). Подскажите куда копать???

----------

## Laitr Keiows

 *m.kamalov wrote:*   

> Подскажите куда копать???

 

Это так называемый софтовый рейд. Что бы в биосе не писалось. Сочувствую.

А вообще не отчаивайся, настраивай в биосе все по-умолчанию (т.е. без рейда) и читай следующие два документа:

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/gentoo-x86+raid+lvm2-quickinstall.xml

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Gentoo_Install_on_Software_RAID_mirror_and_LVM2_on_top_of_RAID

----------

## Laitr Keiows

Ну а если тебе нужно что б и винда на этом массиве жила тогда читай вот это:

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Gentoo_Install_on_Bios_%28Onboard%29_RAID

----------

## m.kamalov

Вот млин, винда мне и нах... не нужна, софтовый RAID делать не охота, модет подкажите какую-нибудь железяку которая делает железячный RAID но нюанс такой что бы она работала на слоте  PCI Express* x1 bus add-in card connectors

----------

## Laitr Keiows

 *m.kamalov wrote:*   

> Вот млин, винда мне и нах... не нужна, софтовый RAID делать не охота, модет подкажите какую-нибудь железяку которая делает железячный RAID но нюанс такой что бы она работала на слоте  PCI Express* x1 bus add-in card connectors

 

Есть такие, только стоят прилично. Долларов от 200-250.

Можно найти железный рейд в районей $100, но когда я в последний раз такие девайсы рассматривал у них ни кеша не было, ни аппаратного XOR...

----------

## m.kamalov

200 -250$ готовы заплатить, вроде 3ware есть но пока не изучил еще вопрос. Может кто уже использует какой-либо контроллер без проблем , модель подскажите  :Smile: 

----------

## viy

К слову --- потерь в производительности на sw-raid под линухом ты не заметишь.

Если это не дело принципа, то этот вариант можно-таки рассмотреть.

----------

## m.kamalov

В том-то и вопрос, что нужен только железячный RAID .

----------

## fank

 *Quote:*   

> Это так называемый софтовый рейд. Что бы в биосе не писалось. Сочувствую.

 

это не софтовый рэйд

просто некоторые функции зашиты в биос

всё делает аппаратно чип

просто в отличие более дорогих собратьев у него чип маломощный и пятый уровень ему не потянуть, поэтому алгоритм выполяется контроллером программно (если так можно выразиться)

софтовый - это тот который обслуживается CPU

----------

## Laitr Keiows

 *fank wrote:*   

> всё делает аппаратно чип
> 
> софтовый - это тот который обслуживается CPU

 

Если вспомнить что процессор это тоже чип, то ты все правильно говоришь   :Wink: 

 *

http://linux-ata.org/faq-sata-raid.html wrote:*   

> 3. I have a Silicon Image SATA RAID card. Why doesn't Linux support my hardware RAID?
> 
> A. It's not hardware RAID. It is software RAID, provided by the BIOS on the card.

 

----------

## Sanches

Купил себе IDE PCI Silicon Image 3114 контроллер, на 4 SATA. С поддержкой RAID.

После BIOS'а появляется меню. в котором я сконфигурировал RAID5 из трёх винтов. Вот лог загрузки linux'a:

------------------------------------------

Nov 22 22:54:07 ns md: linear personality registered for level -1

Nov 22 22:54:07 ns md: raid0 personality registered for level 0

Nov 22 22:54:07 ns md: raid1 personality registered for level 1

Nov 22 22:54:07 ns md: raid10 personality registered for level 10

Nov 22 22:54:07 ns md: raid5 personality registered for level 5

Nov 22 22:54:07 ns md: raid4 personality registered for level 4

Nov 22 22:54:07 ns raid5: automatically using best checksumming function: pIII_sse

Nov 22 22:54:07 ns pIII_sse : 4850.000 MB/sec

Nov 22 22:54:07 ns raid5: using function: pIII_sse (4850.000 MB/sec)

Nov 22 22:54:07 ns md: multipath personality registered for level -4

Nov 22 22:54:07 ns md: faulty personality registered for level -5

Nov 22 22:54:07 ns md: md driver 0.90.3 MAX_MD_DEVS=256, MD_SB_DISKS=27

Nov 22 22:54:07 ns md: bitmap version 4.39

Nov 22 22:54:07 ns Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Driver Version 1.0.11rc4 (Wed Mar 22 10:27:24 2006 UTC).

Nov 22 22:54:07 ns ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1f.5[B] -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 21

Nov 22 22:54:07 ns PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1f.5 to 64

Nov 22 22:54:07 ns intel8x0_measure_ac97_clock: measured 50700 usecs

Nov 22 22:54:07 ns intel8x0: clocking to 48000

Nov 22 22:54:07 ns ALSA device list:

Nov 22 22:54:07 ns #0: Intel ICH5 with ALC655 at 0xfd002000, irq 21

Nov 22 22:54:07 ns IPv4 over IPv4 tunneling driver

Nov 22 22:54:07 ns GRE over IPv4 tunneling driver

Nov 22 22:54:07 ns ip_conntrack version 2.4 (4095 buckets, 32760 max) - 224 bytes per conntrack

Nov 22 22:54:07 ns ip_conntrack_pptp version 3.1 loaded

Nov 22 22:54:07 ns ip_nat_pptp version 3.0 loaded

Nov 22 22:54:07 ns ip_tables: (C) 2000-2006 Netfilter Core Team

Nov 22 22:54:07 ns ipt_recent v0.3.1: Stephen Frost <sfrost@snowman.net>. http://snowman.net/projects/ipt_recent/

Nov 22 22:54:07 ns arp_tables: (C) 2002 David S. Miller

Nov 22 22:54:07 ns TCP bic registered

Nov 22 22:54:07 ns NET: Registered protocol family 1

Nov 22 22:54:07 ns NET: Registered protocol family 17

Nov 22 22:54:07 ns Using IPI Shortcut mode

Nov 22 22:54:07 ns md: Autodetecting RAID arrays.

Nov 22 22:54:07 ns md: autorun ...

Nov 22 22:54:07 ns md: ... autorun DONE.

Nov 22 22:54:07 ns ReiserFS: hda3: found reiserfs format "3.6" with standard journal

---------------------------------------

Вот. В ядре стоит поддержка SATA и RAID всех уровней. Короче появляется устройство /dev/md0 но fdisk'ом не могу на него зайти. И теперь появилось дофига sata дисков.

/dev/sda - это SATA на материнки

/dev/sdb - |

/dev/sdc - ---эти три на Silicon контроллере.

/dev/sdd - |

Подскажите что я ни так делаю, что ещё надо сделать ПЛЗ.

----------

## Laitr Keiows

См. выше.

----------

## _Sir_

На матерях и дешевых (ок $100) железяках, как бы их не называли, рэйды софтовые.

Аппаратный рэйд нужен редко, явно не для тех задач, по которым консультируются на общих форумах. Не очень разумно зеркалить целый винт, когда есть evms. Потому как для аппаратного рэйда очень даже может быть проблемным два винта разного размера, не говоря о производителе, например вылетел один на 120 Гб, а нету в продаже на 120, есть только на 160. Что будем делать?  :Wink:  Работать на одном винте, и ждать, пока найдут идентичную модель? А если с момента первоначальной покупки прошел год? А если надо увеличить дисковую емкость? 

Так что софтовый  линукс-рэйд дает большую свободу выбора маневра, ведь задача стоит не в использовании железяки, а в сохранности данных. Вообще, рекомендуется две ссылки: одна и вторая  :Smile: 

----------

## _Sir_

 *Sanches wrote:*   

> Купил себе IDE PCI Silicon Image 3114 контроллер, на 4 SATA. С поддержкой RAID.
> 
> После BIOS'а появляется меню. в котором я сконфигурировал RAID5 из трёх винтов.Вот. В ядре стоит поддержка SATA и RAID всех уровней. Короче появляется устройство /dev/md0 но fdisk'ом не могу на него зайти. И теперь появилось дофига sata дисков.
> 
> /dev/sda - это SATA на материнки
> ...

 Зря рассказываешь нам о своей звуковой системе на матери.   :Wink:  И так же зря пользуешься биосом контроллера. Отключи там рэйд и конфигурируй свои диски либо вручную с помощью

Gentoo Linux x86 with Software Raid and LVM2 Quick Install Guide, либо с помощью evms Кстати, контроллеры на PCI имеют меньшую пропускную способность. Правильно, из-за ограничений шины...

----------

## Laitr Keiows

 *_Sir_ wrote:*   

> Отключи там рэйд и конфигурируй свои диски либо вручную с помощью
> 
> Gentoo Linux x86 with Software Raid and LVM2 Quick Install Guide

 

Эта ссылка тут уже второй раз. См. начало темы  :Wink: 

----------

## _Sir_

 *Laitr Keiows wrote:*   

> Эта ссылка тут уже второй раз. См. начало темы 

 Вдруг не поверит   :Laughing:  Исправить?  :Smile:  В общем-то кажется еще в tip&tricks перекочевала статья, где описывалась установка просто на рэйд, без Volume Management

----------

